# Natural Remedies for Yeast Infections



## BeautyZombi3 (May 10, 2014)

I just wanted to know if any of you woman have had success with natural remedies. I recently had my second yeast infection after being given Antibiotics. WIthin 6 months the problem reoccured. I know antibiotics are detrimental in the long run. And I noticed that when being prescribed with them the doctor rarely checks my medical history to see how many times i've been given antibiotics for other problems. 

  This time around I opted to self-treat myself and i'm happy to see it actually worked. I used tea-tree oil and I don't know if it helped but drank a lot of water and cranberry juice. I eliminated all the bad sugars and now no more symptoms. I'm still going to go visit my gyno to ensure i'm in the clear.

  What natural remedies have worked for you?


----------



## jillywojo (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel like a daily probiotic really helps prevent them, especially if you are prone to getting them frequently. The good bacteria keeps the yeast in your body in check.


----------

